Ask HN: Why LinkedIn's UI is so terrible? - max_
======
anilgulecha
Every part of the UI has been A/B tested and placed there to maximize what
linked-in values.

You may feel it's terrible, but that's not their primary concern.

------
simplehuman
The new UI is pretty great. what do you have about it?

~~~
taprun
I'm not the poster, but I hate it because it's very slow.

------
Gustomaximus
The bigger concern is their ongoing removal of features. Linkedin are opening
the door for a competitor like glassdoor to add personal profiles with a
better user experience.

------
samhefnawy
The new one is very slow and deadly disengaging! They try to improve it but I
think there are some issues with the add-ons and plug-in's.

~~~
andraganescu
yes that's the word: disengaging :)

